# A Burl like no other!



## NittanyLion (Jan 26, 2014)

You probably do not recognize this as Maple Burl....I've never seen another like it.  It is hard maple(Sugar Maple), and it seems as though the heartwood formed a large burl on the tree I cut, and for the most part, the sapwood just wrapped around it.  I've cut a lot of maple burl, and this was a first for me.  Here is blank 1 of 40 or so I just finished stabilizing with Cactus Juice.....ready to go out the door!


----------



## MarkD (Jan 26, 2014)

Very nice piece of timber Steve, should make some beautiful pens.


----------



## NittanyLion (Jan 26, 2014)

A friend just sent me this....seems to be the same thing:

Anatomy of an Ice-damaged Sugar Maple | Northern Woodlands Magazine


----------



## mark james (Jan 26, 2014)

That will make a nice pen.


----------



## endacoz (Jan 4, 2015)

Do you sell these or other burl?


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Steve,
It would be helpful to see the face of the board.
From the photos as posted, it looks like a bark inclusion.
And, yes, it should make some nice looking pens.


----------



## NittanyLion (Jan 4, 2015)

Sorry Gary, I do not have any other pics.  This is an old post and following it most of this burl was cut into blanks and shipped to Roy at Classic Nib.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Steve,
No problem; I should have looked at the original posting date.


----------

